# Calling Raccoons Using a Spotlight



## JFish (Oct 29, 2008)

I would like to try calling in raccoons/fox at night using a game call. I'm not sure if using a hand held spotlight is legal in Davis/Weber counties, does anyone here know?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

It's probably illegal. Not much area where you can shoot a gun in either county and if you go west, you run into the duck areas where, you have to have a duck permit to hunt and where you can only shoot during daylight hours.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Very few counties in this state will allow you to hunt at night. Davis and Weber do not allow it. You dont want to get caught with a gun at all if you have a spotlight going at night.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would tend to agree, but I believe the decision is up to the county Sherriff, give him a call.


----------



## wayner33 (Dec 11, 2007)

Jfish

I live in Utah County, I checked with the F&G and they said you can hunt at night with a spotlight but not from a vehicle. I use a scope mounted light and a red lens. I just walk far enough away from buildings and roads to be legal. Use a **** call and if there is any around they come in a hurry.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

wayner33 said:


> Jfish
> 
> I live in Utah County, I checked with the F&G and they said you can hunt at night with a spotlight but not from a vehicle. I use a scope mounted light and a red lens. I just walk far enough away from buildings and roads to be legal. Use a **** call and if there is any around they come in a hurry.


The DWR does allow it but you better read what it says. It is legal if the county you are doing it allows it. Check with the county. I did a lot of research on this subject, contacting the county sheriffs. Very few counties in the state of Utah will allow you to hunt at night.


----------

